# False Dandelion??



## bg1979 (Dec 1, 2011)

I ve been gathering what I thought for sure was Dandelion out of my yard and feeding my sulcatas. I just looked up Catsear or "false dandelion" and I think that may be what it really is. Can anyone please tell me if this is bad for them or not edible??


----------



## nnaaddiinnee (Dec 1, 2011)

Cats ear is edible, in fact it is better to feed more regularly than dandelion which shouldn't be fed too much.
Here is a link to the tortoise table, an excellent site for checking which plants are safe-
http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?mode=main&catID=81


----------



## mattk (Dec 1, 2011)

thats good to know because that may be what i actualy have in my yard also. i am so bad at telling plants apart when they look so close. thats why why i alwyas ask on here lol.


----------



## GBtortoises (Dec 1, 2011)

Dandelion leaves are smooth, the stems are thick and hollow, the flowers themselves are very thick bodied with multiple overlapping petals. 
False Dandelion leaves are darker, tougher and have several small "hairs" growing from them, the stems are thinner and not as stout and the flowers are much smaller in diameter and thickness and the petals are fewer in number. 

It is edible for tortoises.


----------



## doctrin13th (Dec 2, 2011)

According to Wikipedia



> "Flat weed" (presumably this species) is suspected of causing stringhalt in horses if consumed in excess.



"Flat weed" is another name for catsear.

If it affects horses if consumed in excess, it might/it would have a significant effect on tortoise, especially a hatchling or young tortoise.

Although it's a presumption, better safe than sorry.


----------

